# Boys having fun



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So adorable!!!! I LOVED this video!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the cute video.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic video, your doxie is beautiful, love it's coloring.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Aw that's so cute...loved your video


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you all! I love my dogs, lol!

This is an older video, but it shows that Thunder is not being spared either. Dachsi is a little monster at times, lol.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So cute! Your Dachsi thinks shes just as big as the other two--she really stands her own!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks! Yes he is. He thinks he is a big dog in a little body and he won't take "No" for an answer when he wants to play, lol. But, he is so much younger than the big boys.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Love love love it!!! (a "love" for each pup


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you!  I past the love on to each pup, lol.

As you can see in both videos, the two big boys are Saints, putting up with Dachsi.


----------

